# SAS matchmaking service



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

There are a lot of single people here. I think we should start a matchmaking services to solve people's romantic issues here.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Um....the idea has already been mentioned....but thank you .


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

*pushes Kevin out of the way*

I'd like to get laid, please!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm too dysfunctional for that, and I already know posters I find attractive or had a crush on aren't into me. 

There was also one cute guy who thought I was cute once based on a photo that didn't look much like me when I had longer hair, that was nice but I can tell we wouldn't have worked out either way knowing what he was into. Feminine guys almost always want their partners to be feminine but in a certain way. Plus different country.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I'm too dysfunctional for that, and I already know posters I find attractive or had a crush on aren't into me.


Me too.


----------



## CaptainMarvel (Dec 5, 2016)

demon queen said:


> There are a lot of single people here. I think we should start a matchmaking services to solve people's romantic issues here.


It would be better if it were a service that did friend matchmaking. It could be based on an algorithm that calculates who is closest to you in terms of various dimensions. Geographic proximity would be one dimension. Common interests could be separated into multiple dimensions.


----------



## Typhoid Mary (Apr 28, 2017)

I'm asexual and have AvPD, but it's fun to pretend.

I want to get laid, too!!!!

Just kidding. No I don't.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Me is in needs of ya, please*

just do it

thanks

some lady report to my home HQ.

you'll have a good home.

You'll get me back in action in my office, desk career. You top up my e-steæm! we be mill or bill ionaires soon


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Sounds like fun, but fun is not allowed here.

Otherwise I'd ship it.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

I'd be into it if it was for friends, like friend matchmaking. I think the idea of meeting someone with the full intention of dating them or falling into a relationship is weird, I need to get to know people first without the romantic/sexual context. Which is why I suck at dating.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

If I was interested in a relationship with someone here I would have already tried. I'm SA but it's not really that bad that I wouldn't just say so if I was interested.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

CaptainMarvel said:


> It would be better if it were a service that did friend matchmaking. It could be based on an algorithm that calculates who is closest to you in terms of various dimensions. Geographic proximity would be one dimension. Common interests could be separated into multiple dimensions.


Definately this . Maybe even make it a bit more complex if you wish, where there are categories with a few choices that you can optionally click to maybe get someone with similar hobbies and interests. Such as favourite type of music, etc. etc.

That would be pretty awesome actually.

EDIT: wait I think you kinda already said that. Sorry :b


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

People have asked for a dating section before. But this isn't a dating site. It's tone would get even worse if it was. Has anyone ever looked at the PoF forums? It;s tardtown squared.


----------



## CaptainMarvel (Dec 5, 2016)

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> Definately this . Maybe even make it a bit more complex if you wish, where there are categories with a few choices that you can optionally click to maybe get someone with similar hobbies and interests. Such as favourite type of music, etc. etc.
> 
> That would be pretty awesome actually.
> 
> EDIT: wait I think you kinda already said that. Sorry :b


If there are other programmers here I'd be happy to collaborate and get something basic working.


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

Might attract people for whom SA isn't really an issue and are just looking to get laid.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

andy0128 said:


> Might attract people for whom SA isn't really an issue and are just looking to get laid.


There already seem to be people like that here. But it would get a LOT worse if it was a dating site.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

It's going to take more than a matchmaking service to solve my romantic issues.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Agree about the friend matching service. If there is ever to be any scope for a relationship there must be a strong basis of freindship first and foremost. Come to think of it, if I had my time over I would have paced myself much more with my exes to prevent getting into toxic relationships, but I don't regret any of them.

But yeah, be friends with people first and then make up your mind. You can't go wrong that way.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

CaptainMarvel said:


> If there are other programmers here I'd be happy to collaborate and get something basic working.


You could always ask this in the questions section of the forum . Honestly, I'm not sure what their response would be but it doesn't hurt to ask. I'd love such a program actually


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Awesome.

I want a girlfriend who:
1- Lives in my city and lives some place that is not too far from me.
2- Can drive and is okay with driving me around OR doesn't care about going on a date using the subway and then taking a bus then taking a taxi and then walking for 30 minutes because that's how you reach places in Tehran without a car. (I might be exaggerating a bit here but you get the idea).
3- Is shorter than 165cm
4- Is okay with me being a wreck, having no plan for the future, no job, losing his degree, socially inept, physically weak, completely unable to show affection/emotion and suicidal 24/7.
5- Is okay with me having a foot fetish
6- Hates at least 10 of the things that I hate(too many to list)

Or a boyfriend who:
Is that guy from high school.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I hereby match demon queen and kevin, karsten and perephone, CodeMonkey and CaptainMarvel, scarpia and twitchy and Just Lurking (the latter lurking in the background watching the date presumably), andy and Mary, Gothic and truant, Post Punk and geraltofrivia, Dave and roxslide. You're welcome. Let me know how the dates go.


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

I don't deserve to be loved.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Twilightforce said:


> I don't deserve to be loved.


:blank


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

That'd make the forums pretty awkward when couples break up and they happen to be people that air out their dirty laundry.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Paul said:


> I hereby match ... scarpia and twitchy and Just Lurking (the latter lurking in the background watching the date presumably)












...OK, but I'm going to need some alcohol.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

scooby said:


> That'd make the forums pretty awkward when couples break up and they happen to be people that air out their dirty laundry.


Yeah, I don't really care, but I've seen that happen already a couple of times tbh.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I guess you'd have to reveal your location and photos in order to do this. Kind of risky.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Paul said:


> I hereby match demon queen and kevin, karsten and perephone, CodeMonkey and CaptainMarvel, scarpia and twitchy and Just Lurking (the latter lurking in the background watching the date presumably), andy and Mary, Gothic and truant, Post Punk and geraltofrivia, Dave and roxslide. You're welcome. Let me know how the dates go.


Lmao...how'd you come up with the matches? I'll let you know though


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

kevin is a pimp he doesnt need sas match making services, he rolls down the forums and profiles spitting some fire *** game


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

truant said:


> It's going to take more than a matchmaking service to solve my romantic issues.


Same. :/


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Paul said:


> Post Punk and geraltofrivia


But he isn't that guy from high school :no


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Paul said:


> I hereby match... scarpia and twitchy and Just Lurking (the latter lurking in the background watching the date presumably).


That's no fun for Lurking! I think I can handle two hot young studs - let me try anyway.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

geraltofrivia said:


> Or a boyfriend who:
> Is that guy from high school.


Do you mean that guy, or _that_ guy?

Because at one point or another I have been both.


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

Someone could make a SAS version of OKCupid. That would be pretty interesting to see if it works.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I've matched myself with a razor blade pressed to the throat of my reflected image.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

i'm pretty sure most posters here would match me with the devil. :lol


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

estse said:


> I've matched myself with a razor blade pressed to the throat of my reflected image.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Going crazy said:


> kevin is a pimp he doesnt need sas match making services, he rolls down the forums and profiles spitting some fire *** game


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Paul said:


> CodeMonkey and CaptainMarvel


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

regimes said:


> i'm pretty sure most posters here would match me with the devil. :lol


I would sell my soul for you... :lol


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

I ship myself with a Thor cardboard cutout.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

i ship @geraltofrivia and @Kevin001


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

demon queen said:


> i ship @geraltofrivia and @Kevin001


You want mixed babies or what girl?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> You want mixed babies or what girl?


um. well I guess black/persian kids are cute?..................


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

demon queen said:


> um. well I guess black/persian kids are cute?..................


I have white blood in me too! Lmao


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

i want to date regimes .


----------

